# 5 Gallon Rimless Iwagumi Shrimp aquarium



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Equipments:
-5 Gallon Rimless aquarium
-Eheim 2213(temp)
-Clip On lights from idea bulb from Big Als.. Life Glo energy saving 15 watt=30 watts
-DIY co2 with Nano Cermaric Diffuser 

Flora
-Dwarf Hairgrass
-Java Moss from another aquarium

Fauna
-Small Angelfish(Temporary so that i have something to look at =D)
-2 ototinclus cats
-A Bunch of RCS coming soon

I got some kind of parasites in there... Looks like BBs although i know for sure that it isn't. the angelfish is there to try and eliminate the parasites.

Setting up the aquarium[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

Please Comment,
Ian


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Lol i don;t know why there is so many


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

btw how do i add aditional picture????


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I use a free account at www.Photobucket.com to host my pics, then upload them onto the website with the picture link in the edit pane (the little yellow box with the mountain on it).

If the "parasites" are whitish and free-swiming, you may have Daphnia. If so, they are not parasites, and are great live fish food.

Your tank looks nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

i have now switch the hagen co2 ladder diffuser to a ceramic diffuser


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Wow it looks really nice. Your DW with the java looks amazing! I really love the color of it. Once all that hair grass fills in this tanks will be absolutly stunning.


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

lol thanks. i also can;t wait for the HG to fill in =D


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

The tank has a pre cycled filter on it so i am constantly reading ammonia, nitrite and nitrate...

right now 
Ammonia- 0ppm
nitrite 1ppm
nitrate 10ppm
so in about a week ill be adding RCS
the shrimps are in a breeding trap in my 30 gallon soon to be rescaped=DDD


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Looks very cool, I agree, the DW with the moss is amazing! Your shrimp will love it in there! :hihi: Can't wait to see how this tank progresses! 

And I too use photobucket.com, actually LauraLee is probably the one that told me about it too , but either way, it's really easy and works well!


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

yeah i use photobucket now and its awesome


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Some pictures with different camera modes

















Some shrimps from my old 10g


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

This tank was torn down for my new rimless


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

This was when the DW was newly setup(2-3weeks old)


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

ohh btw the substrate is flourite Dark


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Berried Shrimp


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

looks good!!


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

hairgrass already sent out shoots and growing outta the gravel


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Update about a month from orgininal starting of the aquarium


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It looks great


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Reminds me of a Chia Pet. 

Very unique! :thumbsup:


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

thanks


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Do u guys know how to get rid of fuzz algae. its growing on my hg. i dose a little bit of excel and diy co2 through a glass diffuser. it works great with tiny micro bubbles.


----------

